# Selfguided Transalp questions



## tommy (Jan 2, 2005)

Hi folks - I was planning on doing the Craft Transalp in 2014, then in my research (googling) I realized that there are a fair number of people that do their own self guided Transalp.
So my question is... are there resources (outfitters, iternerary providers) that you would recommend or have experience with?

Do you know of any sites where people share their experiences?

Thank you...looking forward to the Alps in 2014


----------



## yetiasx (Feb 6, 2006)

www.transalp.info - Transalp with Andreas Albrecht: Transalp Albrecht-Route - english report


----------

